# Zen Fountain Pen?



## AlexL (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a fountain pen version of the Zen pen sold by CSUSA?

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s..._Kits___Zen_Rollerball_Pen_Kit___zen_pen?Args=

I sold a rollerball and the customer wants a matching fountain pen with magnetic cap. alex


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 3, 2009)

AlexL said:


> Does anyone know if there is a fountain pen version of the Zen pen sold by CSUSA?
> 
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s..._Kits___Zen_Rollerball_Pen_Kit___zen_pen?Args=
> 
> I sold a rollerball and the customer wants a matching fountain pen with magnetic cap. alex


I've never seen one and I highly doubt there's one commercially available. Your only option might be to custom make one, if that's even possible with the limited amount of space available in that magnetic cap. Plus, wouldn't the magnet want to hit the nib every time you open and close it? I guess it would depend on the type of metal used for the nib, right? Just thinking out loud here. I'm curious myself to see if there is are any Zen fountains out there b/c I personally love that kit.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 3, 2009)

i would check around with the guys that sell nibs.  If there is a little tiny one that would fit the threads of the end piece on the zen you might could do it.


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 3, 2009)

Check with Lou, he's very knowledgeable on nibs and fountains in general. One thing to consider about why they might not make them commercially is that the Zen is a fairly contemporary design, and the fountain users _typically_ want a classic style of pen. There are always exceptions like in the case with your customer, but in terms of mass appeal, I think there would be little of it which is why CSUSA may never make a fountain zen kit available. I say try to make a custom one and charge out the wazoo since a unique custom pen like that will get a lot of oohs and aaahs and be very, very hard to find. I'd say $200-300 or more depending on the type of nib to make it worth your while.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

If someone would like to send me a Black Ti Zen, then I will try the front section from one of my Stretch Fountains (From Aaron at LauLau Woodworks) and see if it fits. It is a much shorter section than the other Jr series pens use.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49589


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 3, 2009)

AlexL said:


> Does anyone know if there is a fountain pen version of the Zen pen sold by CSUSA?
> 
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s..._Kits___Zen_Rollerball_Pen_Kit___zen_pen?Args=
> 
> I sold a rollerball and the customer wants a matching fountain pen with magnetic cap. alex


 
You may need to go with a custom job. Something like this maybe.

http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4099&postcount=1

Chuckie


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just checked and the front sections from the rollerball Zen and Stretch use different thread pitches , so I don't think that the Stretch FP front section won't fit the Zen .


----------



## Wayne (Aug 3, 2009)

Take a look at Lau Lau at 

https://www.laulauwood.net/node/135

A Zen without the magnetic end, screw on for cap.

Lau Lau Woodworks1050 Ala Moana Blvd. Kiosk W Honolulu, HI 96814 (808)561-8813


----------

